# Rc Model Car Racing



## Angie (7/8/14)

Electric RC NATS was in July, now that our brake has come to an end.
We have our club championship resumes this Sunday 10 Aug 2014 at 08h00.

This is my Rc Car known as Smurfette  You can see why

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/14)

@Angie thought you said rc cars.

Thats a plane

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Angie (7/8/14)

> Thats a plane


 
@RoSsIkId  ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/8/14)

Is that an Xray @Angie?

Mount your transponder lower down in the car if you can, it will lower the centre of gravity. Every little bit helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie (7/8/14)

> Is that an Xray @Angie?
> Mount your transponder lower down in the car if you can, it will lower the centre of gravity. Every little bit helps!


 
@devdev @peterokzn does my set up, it's a serpent S411 more than enough set up options.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie (8/8/14)

RC set up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

Angie said:


> RC set up
> View attachment 9457


WoW technology has flown right past me, my last car had a 7.2v nicad battery and a servo pushing on a 3 speed mechanical speed control 

Never did on-road though, only 4wd modifieds and 2wd trucks off road. I still have my old Tamiya King Cab 

My favorite part of the hobby was building the kits and painting those clear shells, I would offer to build everyone's cars whenever I heard of someone getting new kit


----------



## Angie (14/8/14)

@BumbleBee SA RC racing has really advanced, some locals have just returned from ETS in Slovakia at the Hudy racing centre........

Some are even sponsored now

AND, seen a few of them vaping track side.........show yourselves hehehehe


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

th RC world has grown and advanced overnight. my little cars are now really little cars compared to these


----------



## Riaz (15/8/14)

here are some pics of my rc car

(it has been sold recently, i miss it alot though)

brand new in the box




all parts layed out, preparing to assemle (check me on the side there, no beard LOL)








assembled






body being sprayed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne (17/8/14)

Ola...... Member of Team VBC in the house

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Riaz said:


> here are some pics of my rc car
> 
> (it has been sold recently, i miss it alot though)
> 
> ...



Wow, @Riaz, thats so cool!
And i didnt recognise you without the beard!!


----------



## Angie (12/9/14)

Rc racing this Sunday at our track  This is what our track look likes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/14)

Angie said:


> Rc racing this Sunday at our track  This is what our track look likes
> 
> View attachment 11346


Very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (12/9/14)

@Angie why you not racing Nationals in JHB this weekend? Gonna be good, 120 entries


----------



## Angie (27/9/14)

> @@Angie why you not racing Nationals in JHB this weekend? Gonna be good, 120 entries



@Morne was just so busy . Soon Soon then you guys must have the braai's lit and we can vape after the race meeting


----------



## Angie (22/4/15)

So this weekend is our National event at Southway mall KZN. 

Can you let me know if any of the Vapers will be down?
If you guys are coming down we must take a picture and add it to this page

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie (23/4/15)

National event. It only happens once a year in KZN. If you would like to see something different come to Southway Mall and see some awesome Radio remote control cars race around the track. No entry free, bring your own chair there will be catering. date 25th and 26th the 25th April (this weekend) is a full day event and the 26th we race up until 2pm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angie (26/5/15)

Angie said:


> @Morne was just so busy . Soon Soon then you guys must have the braai's lit and we can vape after the race meeting



new vape mail... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (6/6/16)

Heya RC Model car racers 

i race Offroad
Short Course Truck in my Traxxas Slash 2wd
13,5t boosted +- 102km/h
wheelie on the dirt coming down the main straight

Superbowl Rc Raceway 
Elspark , Boksburg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (6/6/16)

My Rc Drifting Cars

Sold the Mazda RX7 shell
but had a HPI PRo4 chassis

Skyline is a TT01 basic
Alu Shaft
17.5t Stock brushless setup
driving awesome in the current 2016 GP Regional Series


----------



## Mark121m (6/6/16)

next project is a Tamiya ORC Rx7 body for my drift car
not sure on the paint scheme or colours but hopefully ill get it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

This past weekend

U attended a rc Drift social event
Jhb eat rand.
Barbra road at Zombie Chef Resturant.

Small DK event
Drift king.

We setup the track from 9am
Practice till 11am

Afterward had 20 drivers ready for tandem battles.
1st round
I was up first and started Knockin out driver then got beat by a close 1 point.

Managed 2nd place for Round1

Round 2
Strated with knocking out #1 driver of round 1.
Then lost again by 2 points 
Finished 2nd for round 2

Overall I recieved the DK event trophy.
Must be Becoz I was 2nd both round. 
No clue but I'm happu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/7/16)

"...like some kind of modern beat poet"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (22/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> "...like some kind of modern beat poet"


Not sure what you mean


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (22/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> Not sure what you mean
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


The way you formatted your text.
Similar to an old Western telegraph...or a modern hip hop poet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modulas (26/7/16)

Used to be into RC drift, but now its all FPV quad racing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (16/9/16)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiot (18/10/16)

Hi all,

When is the next meet / race / drift event in JHB?
All your cars look amazing btw
I also have RC cars...still learning them. Very new to this hobby lol


----------



## Mark121m (23/10/16)

Idiot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When is the next meet / race / drift event in JHB?
> All your cars look amazing btw
> I also have RC cars...still learning them. Very new to this hobby lol


Wazzzzz.up up





Yesterday was round8
At Grand prix models jhb boksburg. 

I entered rwd class.

Next meet will for practice will be at Rc drift trap Pretoria next Saturday
Or 
Next Sunday at Grand prix models

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Idiot (5/12/16)

missed all of those events, had to travel a bit for work..
will be at the next ones


----------



## Vinay (4/4/17)

Hi all!
I don't think this fits in right category but it is related, are there any vapers out there who are into rocket bunny's? I've got a toyota86 rocket bunny brought from London. Can't wait to start building it...any tips on what glue to use, paint , etc? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

